# Dust Collector Bags



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

I am looking for replacement plastic bags for this dust collector. Can I use a cloth bag instead? If so,where would I get one? The plastic bag is approx. 14 inches in diameter & 30-32 inches long. Brand name is Matercraft, house brand for Canadian Tire. C T is of no help whatsoever. Model # is 55-0045-4. Does anyone else have this machine? Does anyone recognize it under another brand name? or know the OEM? I think Busy Bee might carry a bag that would fit.........$20 for a pack of 4.........and they are suppose to be disposable. I just purchased this used machine & don't have O/M.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Gerry I would bet Busy Bee has the right sized replacements. Take the old one with you if you have to.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gerry, use any heavy duty bag that will fit. Even a paper yard waste bag should work. The band clamp will close off any dust from escaping, just make a fold if the bag opening is larger than the hoop.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, but its cool watching the dust in the cyclone effect using a clear bag. 

I bought a bunch of the Jet clear bags on a great sale and everyone of the bags was slit at the bottom seam! Argh! I found out the hard way. I picked up one bag and Poof an entire bag of dust all over the shop! Another just blowing dust right out the bottom for an hour before I noticed the haze of dust through the entire shop!


----------

